# Piracy, Are you afraid of getting caught?



## cris92x (May 26, 2008)

Well like on saturday, there was a newsreport of a girl getting caught downloading free music, and is now having to pay a 20,000 fine.... I still go with my statement of BS!!! , now all my friends are like woah pircacy i dont want to get fined... 
Anyone want to share their opinions on the matter?
I still think its BS because why didn't they do this before? they had this technology a decade ago, and why have i only heard about a few poeple getting caught? If you ask me its just the media trying to scare poeple from doing piracy......


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 26, 2008)

Getting caught is for the filesharers and the careless fools.


----------



## Whizz (May 26, 2008)

If piracy would kill the movie/gaming/movieindustry, it should've done so 10 years ago.

And it looks alive and kicking to me right now, so....


----------



## Doggy124 (May 26, 2008)

Nope


----------



## Prime (May 26, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## MAD_BOY (May 26, 2008)

Not a single bit.


----------



## Minox (May 26, 2008)

Nope ^^


----------



## Endogene (May 26, 2008)

what's the chance of a fish being caught in the ocean?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 26, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> what's the chance of a fish being caught in the ocean?



Bad example ... the Atlantic Ocean has been fished so heavily, that supplies of many fish, especially cod, are becoming non-existent ...


----------



## pilotwangs (May 26, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## Endogene (May 26, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Endogene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



poor fishies...


----------



## Renegade_R (May 26, 2008)

Poor fishies indeed...

I try not to think about my food as to where it comes from and what it used to be...it makes me feel bad.


----------



## Defiance (May 26, 2008)

I was caught once...  >.>


----------



## SavageWaffle (May 26, 2008)

Nope, i gotta firewall, doubt "regular" people can hack into it and snitch on me. Besides, its practically impossible to get caught unless u go around Manhattan with a sign "I PIRATE VIDEO GAMES AND MOVIES LOLOLOLOL". That person will be caught for Public Intoxication.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 26, 2008)

Nope


----------



## moozxy (May 26, 2008)

I guess a little, but I don't give it much thought.


----------



## Narin (May 26, 2008)

I got caught only once before, Demonoid ended up getting me in trouble, Downloaded a torrent from them and the next day got a cease and desist letter from my ISP. Though I still do it. ;p


----------



## lewjay (May 26, 2008)

Yeah, a bit, that's why i do it.  For the thrill.


----------



## Defiance (May 26, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> I got caught only once before, Demonoid ended up getting me in trouble, Downloaded a torrent from them and the next day got a cease and desist letter from my ISP. Though I still do it. ;p



I just got an account there, but I probably won't download from there.  For some reason, you can download some torrents without registering and that defeats the whole point.


----------



## Pizzaroo (May 26, 2008)

Hooray for another community of iPirates! Show no fear


----------



## adgloride (May 26, 2008)

Unless your daft enough to still use bittorrent or a filesharing program, the chances of getting caught are less than winning the lottery.


----------



## Armadillo (May 26, 2008)

No , besides that this country is so soft now , even if you did get caught , you'll get something like X hours community service , anything else and you'd get someone bleating on about breech of human rights.


----------



## Urza (May 26, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> Nope, i gotta firewall, doubt "regular" people can hack into it and snitch on me. Besides, its practically impossible to get caught unless u go around Manhattan with a sign "I PIRATE VIDEO GAMES AND MOVIES LOLOLOLOL". That person will be caught for Public Intoxication.


Just so you know, a firewall does nothing to prevent the methods Big Content uses to find filesharers.

Anyways, I get most of my stuff from usenet with SSL encryption. It would be incredibly hard to monitor what I'm downloading at all.


----------



## Satangel (May 26, 2008)

No


----------



## Kamiyama (May 26, 2008)

Nah, why would?


----------



## science (May 26, 2008)

No. I use private trackers only, and.. uhh.. yeah, even if I used public trackers, I probably wouldn't be worried


----------



## legendofphil (May 26, 2008)

Been caught, internet got turned off for a few hours on the 2nd Jan this year.
Mainly use usenet, else its a private tracker.


----------



## Harumy (May 26, 2008)

Here? In Portugal? 

Nope...


----------



## xJonny (May 26, 2008)

Not really, a few years back I got scared for a few hours when Rapidshare showed a message saying that my ip was banned and the local authorities were informed but soon after that I realized they wouldn't have the bawls and/or time.



			
				Armadillo said:
			
		

> No , besides that this country is so soft now , even if you did get caught , you'll get something like X hours community service , anything else and you'd get someone bleating on about breech of human rights.



You could say it's a breach of privacy monitoring what you're downloading and it'd probably work.


----------



## adgloride (May 26, 2008)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> No , besides that this country is so soft now , even if you did get caught , you'll get something like X hours community service , anything else and you'd get someone bleating on about breech of human rights.



Your thinking of the drug dealers and rapists.  The pirates over here get the book thrown at them.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 26, 2008)

adgloride said:
			
		

> Armadillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wrong ... in the UK, only pirates who are benefit fraudsters, as well as selling copies on markets and car boot sales etc., even get investigated ... too many people to chase, too few people to do the chasing ...

Don't believe the shite in the papers ... all propaganda ...


----------



## DeMoN (May 26, 2008)

Don't use torrents, and you won't get caught. 
And be smart about what you're downloading and where you're downloading it from.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 26, 2008)

DeMoNSTaR said:
			
		

> Don't use torrents,*in dictatorships like the US,* and you won't get caught.
> And be smart about what you're downloading and where you're downloading it from.



fix'd


----------



## DeMoN (May 26, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Endogene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's because we use gigantic nets to catch fish.  But imagine trying to catch fish in an ocean using only a single fishing rod.  Only the stupid fish get caught.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 26, 2008)

DeMoNSTaR said:
			
		

> Bob Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



America is not the world ... and things that can happen to people in the U.S., do not always happen to people in other countries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Many, many countries have different laws and attitudes ... plus a different sense of perspective ... which is why I left the U.S. 13 years ago ...


----------



## DeMoN (May 26, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> DeMoNSTaR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I stopped reading right there.  WE ARE THE FUTURE!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All jokes aside:  No I am not afraid of getting caught. I take many precautions when downloading files unlike some people who go on downloading sprees.


----------



## Diablo1123 (May 26, 2008)

I look towards free alternatives
GIMP instead of Photoshop
Avidemux instead of some video editor
Firefox instead of Internet Explorere
Linux instead of Windows
etc.


----------



## cris92x (May 26, 2008)

Well i live in the U.S and i barely even heard of piracy busts... although most dvds do have that you wouldnt steal a car, you wouldnt steal a dvd, dont download illegal movies, advertisement....
But im not actually scared.... Anyway i thought you could counter sue in the U.S for invasion of privacy?


----------



## moozxy (May 26, 2008)

People keep saying they don't use torrents... I use torrents all the time, should I be worried?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 26, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> People keep saying they don't use torrents... I use torrents all the time, should I be worried?



No


----------



## DeMoN (May 26, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> People keep saying they don't use torrents... I use torrents all the time, should I be worried?


Torrents are where the record companies/feds set up traps.  It's a lot easier to catch someone who downloads from torrents than it is to catch someone who downloads from a website.

Edit: Since you're in the U.K. I guess this doesn't affect you.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 26, 2008)

DeMoNSTaR said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again, you are using U.S. examples ... moozxy is in the U.K. ...


----------



## moozxy (May 26, 2008)

I'm calling Bob if I get caught


----------



## DeMoN (May 26, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> I'm calling Bob if I get caught


In a country where law enforcement personnel don't carry guns, I'm sure they won't mind a little pirating here and there.


----------



## NeSchn (May 26, 2008)

It's always been in the back of my mind, but I am not a stupid pirater so nope I am not worried.


----------



## killah2km (May 26, 2008)

I got a call once from my isp for uploading on demonoid back in the days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , after that I did not upload for like a year lol, I reciently ditched my old isp thanks to all the trotteling and speed capping they did to me over the years, optonline really sucks ass make sure to avoid them if you like uploading anything not only torrents.


----------



## Urza (May 26, 2008)

While you may be able to pirate freely in the UK without much repercussions at the moment, that likely won't be the case in a year or two.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 26, 2008)

No, because I'm not stupid enough to use torrents.


----------



## MasterM (May 26, 2008)

http://phoenixlabs.org/pg2/

Protect your privacy if u use torrents or other p2p programs!


----------



## Urza (May 26, 2008)

MasterM said:
			
		

> http://phoenixlabs.org/pg2/
> 
> Protect your privacy if u use torrents or other p2p programs!


Not really.


----------



## arctic_flame (May 26, 2008)

MasterM said:
			
		

> http://phoenixlabs.org/pg2/
> 
> Protect your privacy if u use torrents or other p2p programs!



False sense of security!


----------



## xJonny (May 26, 2008)

I found out that it doesn't really do much and uninstalled it.

I got really annoyed because I wasted all that time with it on my PC and it blocked stuff like steam and music websites whilst I was running something in the background.


----------



## Narin (May 26, 2008)

MasterM said:
			
		

> http://phoenixlabs.org/pg2/
> 
> Protect your privacy if u use torrents or other p2p programs!


Oh please, Peerguardian does *nothing* to protect you and smply gives you a false sense of security. Ig anything, Peerguardian does more harm than good.

Check out this post I made:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1145944

You have any idea how many false entries there are in the Peerguardian database? People, big agencies and so on ends up feeding the Peerguardian database legit IPs so they end up getting blocked. Also people end up posting IPs of people who theey hate so they end up getting blocked as well. Also it does nothing to protect your privacy at all. This is taking from research and first hand experience on my part.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (May 26, 2008)

Nope, music, movies and games downloads aren't illegals in Canada.

Beside, USA laws doesn't apply here.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Endogene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I believe the propoganda and scare stories that has already happened. So if Darwin was correct I must in fact be a Super Pirate. 

*attempts to fly around the room and trips over cat.

The key seems to be in not being the low hanging fruit and not being a worthy target or if being the latter making sure to cover your tracks and have a good route out of the country (actually I suggest this for everyone).

Re: blacklists I know I said no low hanging fruit but it is trivial for me to change IP and it is equally trivial for the "bad guys".

Also +1 to Diablo1123 if only because the ability to have something that just about works but can still be told what to do is far more valuable than a shiny bloatware GUI and at best only being able to kludge a solution to a problem. Regardless of what people say it seems free/open source stuff worth anything is written by people who know what they are doing which sounds like a good position to try and be in to me.

Above all though anything that can be pirated usually turns out better than the paid version: no dongles, ads, cd checks, internet checks, DRM, waiting for something from a technological standpoint takes an hour at most to sort but still ends up taking 4 months, hassle when trying to play it on 9 players at once, back it up and so on.


----------



## MasterM (May 26, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> MasterM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting


----------



## Urza (May 26, 2008)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Nope, music, movies and games downloads aren't illegals in Canada.


They will be soon.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2008)

Just because the thread is about piracy and this picture makes me laugh :






The key to piracy is being smart.  For years I used to card, blue box and courier and never once came close to getting caught.  Of course now piracy is so public, easy and mainstream it's alot easier to do and that's why it's also easier to get caught.  If you're smart enough to stay away from anything that can be found publicly you're smart enough not to get caught.  Remember, if you can google it then so can the higher ups.


----------



## xJonny (May 26, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> For years I used to card, blue box and courier and never once came close to getting caught.



Wow, that's pretty hardcore scamming/fraud o.O


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't done it in over 10 years now so figure I'm pretty safe mentioning it.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 26, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> xJonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We old skool ... we know the score 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remember push button combos on BT pay phones?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol Yep.  I also remember when they changed the tones so they didn't match the internatonal tones and everyone had to start carrying around the tone dialer pads from Maplins! lol  Also came in handy for using VMBs to get free calls through pay phones.  Do you remember UADialer?


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 26, 2008)

I worry about things that might actually happen.

Might get hit by a car, kissed by a moose, abducted by aliens.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 26, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> lol Yep.  I also remember when they changed the tones so they didn't match the internatonal tones and everyone had to start carrying around the tone dialer pads from Maplins! lol  Also came in handy for using VMBs to get free calls through pay phones.  Do you remember UADialer?




lol yeah ... Maplins hooked up all my calls back in uni


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People talk about drugs being a gateway to crime but back then it was hard-core piracy.  Sometimes you had to deal with some real shady people, specially where carding was concerned.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 26, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Bob Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True indeed ... pubs in Salford, on a lock-in ... always a good source


----------



## beedog19 (May 26, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I have no clue what you guys are talking about but it sounds interesting.

To answer the question, I got caught once, I was being stupid on Emule and got caught. Haven't since then. If you're careful and pay attention to what you're doing and the sources that you're getting stuff from you should be ok. I'm going to start using usenet soon so I should be even more prepared.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (May 26, 2008)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Nope, music, movies and games downloads aren't illegals in Canada.
> 
> Beside, USA laws doesn't apply here.


Sweet Sweet freedom, I live in Canada too.
Everyone here in our country (almost every1) has p2p, I have it though dont use it much.would rather direct download
Im so happy I live in Canada...


----------



## arctic_flame (May 26, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Credit_card_fraud#Carding


----------



## science (May 26, 2008)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Nope, music, movies and games downloads aren't illegals in Canada.
> 
> Beside, USA laws doesn't apply here.



I don't know how true that is... my friend got a notice from his ISP for downloading off of torrents, and this was like 3 years ago.

I hope you're right though, it will make me feel better about downloading


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> I'm calling Bob if I get caught



I wouldn't worry, cops here are too busy figuring out ways to avoid having to deal with Chavs to go after pirates.


----------



## Scytheandsickle (May 27, 2008)

No, because I *would* shoot a policeman, and then steal his helmet...

Nah, I don't pirate.


----------



## xJonny (May 27, 2008)

Since when was it legal to pirate in Canada?


----------



## dawn.wan (May 27, 2008)

we were gonna makes those laws.. but then we got high..


----------



## Bob Evil (May 27, 2008)

DeMoNSTaR said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do it, cos I'd wanna see the cop who actually thought he was allowed to arrest you for it ... it's a trading standards matter ... they just bring the pigs with them to back up search & seizure orders ...

Even then, it's only a trading standards matter if you are selling the copies on ...


----------



## Nottulys (May 27, 2008)

I consider pirating as trying to sell or redistribute any said item...and since I dont do that, I wouldnt say I pirate.


----------



## Urza (May 27, 2008)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> I consider pirating as trying to sell or redistribute any said item...and since I dont do that, I wouldnt say I pirate.


I consider doing drugs as trying to sell or redistribute any said item...and since I dont do that, I wouldnt say I do drugs.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 27, 2008)

Nothing is a crime ... unless they catch you doing it ...


----------



## CaptainDreadful (May 27, 2008)

If you're scared of getting caught, you shouldn't be pirating.
We all know there is some risk involved, and for some of us, that risk can be jail time, but who cares? Certainly not me.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 27, 2008)

CaptainDreadful said:
			
		

> If you're scared of getting caught, you shouldn't be pirating.




QFT


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 27, 2008)

Nope, living in Croatia has maany disadvantages, importing stuff is very expensive and getting things online isn't easy.......But piracy over here isn't a problem at all..I mean there are some laws that aren't really fallowed, and having pirated movies, music or even ROMs, won't get me in any trouble..I could get in front of a police officer, and show him my burned DVD collection, and he would ask me if I could copy some movies for him...
So no fear of piracy for me!! (I would pirate even if we had strong laws about it, it's just so easy getting all this stuff for free)


----------



## Bob Evil (May 27, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I could get in front of a police officer, and show him my burned DVD collection, and he would ask me if I could copy some movies for him...



haha You will find that's true in many countries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cops are as dodgy ... or usually even dodgier ... than your average member of the public


----------



## CaptainDreadful (May 27, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The key to piracy is being smart.  For years I used to card, blue box and courier and never once came close to getting caught.  Of course now piracy is so public, easy and mainstream it's alot easier to do and that's why it's also easier to get caught.  If you're smart enough to stay away from anything that can be found publicly you're smart enough not to get caught.  Remember, if you can google it then so can the higher ups.



I used to card and (not so similarly) smart-card when I was younger.  Never thought about getting caught, and really never cared.  I don't do either anymore, but you know.  Surprisingly, it was my uncle who brought me into this sort of thing.  I learned all I know from him, and I know for a fact that he still is very active.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 27, 2008)

I know...isn't it funny...
But I like it as it is......

Piracy isn't that big of a deal in such a small country..


----------



## Slave (May 27, 2008)

I did get caught once... few months ago... I have over 5000 CDs & DVDs of burned games, appz & movies... they let me with a warrning to be careful not to share my CDs & DVDs... that is it... you can download as much as you want... as long as you dont distribute or sell them.... it's alright.

I got caught because "Someone" told the security that I had "a lot of illegal stuff" they checked me... saw that I did have a lot of stuff... but everything was of personal use, I didnt share or sold any of it... so they didnt do anything.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2008)

CaptainDreadful said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's way too risky these days, back then the security and everything was really lax - let's face it there wasn't even caller ID back then.  Nowadays they're really on top.  I always thought about getting caught back then but only because it made sure I stayed smart rather than being worried or anything.  I'm kind of surprised your uncle is still in it but not at the same time just beause if you're doing it for financial gain the money is great, and it's still alot safer than other that offer the same kind of reward.  You were pretty lucky having an uncle who knew all about it, I had to go out and learn it all the hard way.  Some of the people involved in that trade aren't really the kind most people want to be hanging around with.

Remember easily influenced kiddies, none of that's an endorsement or an encouragement.


----------



## cherryduck (May 27, 2008)

I had a friend who got caught and fined £20k for using...duh...PUBLIC torrents! Rapidshare FTW


----------



## Bob Evil (May 27, 2008)

cherryduck said:
			
		

> I had a friend who got caught and fined £20k for using...duh...PUBLIC torrents! Rapidshare FTW




If that's true ... big IF ... then he was selling, whilst possibly doing other 'things' too ... no way whatsoever that happened if he was downloading for personal usage ... not in the UK ...


----------



## Dylan (May 27, 2008)

i really don't see how i could ever get caught


----------



## xalphax (May 27, 2008)

although i have a friend who got caught im not afraid enough to stop it completely.


----------



## Talaria (May 27, 2008)

Honestly they could convict 3/4 of my country for piracy (3 of the 4 million lawl, NY is bigger(population) than my country. The average joe blog will have some form of pirated material. Whether it be a copied ep of a tv show/movie or the hundreds of illegally obtained mp3's which some people don't realise is pirating as they just get it off there friends comp. Heck showing a legal dvd movie in school to a class is illegal (read the warning message at the start of the disk).


----------



## Bob Evil (May 27, 2008)

Talaria said:
			
		

> Heck showing a legal dvd movie in school to a class is illegal (read the warning message at the start of the disk).



Many schools will apply for a catch-all licence that allows them to show them to classes ... as will a lot of the other places that are mentioned in the copyright notices ...


----------



## Talaria (May 27, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Talaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Touche, but it would make a nice newspaper story.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 27, 2008)

Talaria said:
			
		

> Bob Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll tell you a secret ... many schools are full of drama and politics, amongst the staff members, and a common thing for a disgruntled member of staff to do is to report the school for minor infractions and so forth ... as well as create little issues for the school ...

Seriously, schools are petty places to work in ...

Anyway, where I am going with this is, it is not unknown for the occasional staff member, before they retire/quit, to 'forget' to renew certain things, such as the licence required to show DVDs & videos, then, after they leave, they report the school for not having the correct licence ...


----------



## Masta_mind257 (May 27, 2008)

No.


----------



## thedicemaster (May 27, 2008)

closest thing i got of getting caught:
i got my filefront account banned, most likely for spreading a modified launcher for a game.
my modification: i added widescreen support.
or... it's because i was hosting the "official" download for an online game.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 27, 2008)

I used to play GBA roms on my PC, but I got a case of Pirating-Blues after my PC crashed--everything was lost and I got an SP before the PC was repaired.

I got a DS and am really, really, into programming right now. I honestly dont foresee myself pirating m/any roms really as I've got alot more interest in homebrew right now and I haven't even beat 5/6 the games that I do actually own.

I do plan on using my DS for video, text, pics, and audio though, but the audio I obtained legally, the text I write myself, the pictures are of my family and friends and the video I ripped from my own DVDs.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 28, 2008)

Nope.
But I am pissed off at a few things.
There is this one site.Were this guy is selling a cd full of 3000 DS games,and charges like 90$ for each one.I feel sorry for those noobs who bought it.

Look at the link below and read everything written on it.

http://www.ioffer.com/i/-Nintendo-DS-2010-...PPING--32825566


----------



## distorted.freque (May 28, 2008)

Yes. Coz I'm paranoid like that. O_O

Plus...it really stinks to think that some guy would do something like that.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 28, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Yes. Coz I'm paranoid like that. O_O
> 
> Plus...it really stinks to think that some guy would do something like that.


Check out the link of my previous post.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 28, 2008)

Yeowch. Thanks for showing the link by the way.

...now to get some torches and duct tape...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I really hate people like that.


----------



## xalphax (May 28, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Yeowch. Thanks for showing the link by the way.
> 
> ...now to get some torches and duct tape...
> 
> ...



people like that wouldnt exist if the other people wouldnt be so stupid to buy this.

i hate both.


----------



## muckers (May 28, 2008)

Not afraid of 'getting caught', no, since I don't really pirate anymore.

I certainly don't copy stuff and sell, or even pass it on. Even in my state of severely reduced bank balance, i'll generally find the time to get money together to buy a CD/DVD/game...it's much more satisfying that waiting five minutes for a download.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (May 28, 2008)

You know, if you pirates, as long as you don't make profits out of it, you're not getting any troubles. However, if you go and sell copies of music, movies or games, you could.


----------



## silent sniper (May 28, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Nope.
> But I am pissed off at a few things.
> There is this one site.Were this guy is selling a cd full of 3000 DS games,and charges like 90$ for each one.I feel sorry for those noobs who bought it.
> 
> ...


Lawlz, i might try that! Scam some dumb kid.


Back on topic: i ain't afraid at all. I only know one kid who doesn't pirate.


----------



## JPH (May 28, 2008)

Hell no. I'll never get caught pirating.
Be smart about it.
I only download a few things every day or two, and limit it to around 2 or 3gb unless it's a Wii game.

Even if I did get caught, they'd not do much for me. I'd just play the ignorant teenager or something...even if that doesn't work, I'll just clean out my harddrive.
I've known someone who's got caught, all they had to do it's delete all their pirated media from their harddrive withing 48 hours and they would be monitored every time they download something. Big deal.

Just be smart about it, and you won't get caught.


----------



## Urza (May 28, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Even if I did get caught, they'd not do much for me. I'd just play the ignorant teenager or something...even if that doesn't work, I'll just clean out my harddrive.
> I've known someone who's got caught, all they had to do it's delete all their pirated media from their harddrive withing 48 hours and they would be monitored every time they download something. Big deal.


None of that is true in the US.

Get caught by MediaSentry, and you're in for either a multi-thousand dollar settlement (or more depending on how much copyright was infracted on), or a long and grueling (and costly) litigation. Cleaning on the hard drive will do nothing, because they'll have been monitoring you and have records of what you've downloaded.

And about "being monitored every time you download something" afterwards, complete bullshit as well. Once you've been convicted, they no longer care and would not waste further resources on you.


----------



## Citric (May 28, 2008)

No.  Partly because I live in a sensible country, and partly because I only tend to pirate stuff people don't particularly care about.  I can see stuff like new albums and movies being tracked, but I don't download movies and most of the music I get is at least a couple years old, since I try to buy new releases (because I like my local record store and want it to stay in business forever).  I might be (and probably am) naive, but I'm betting this isn't the stuff being watched.

That said, if I did get caught, it'd just be a warning at first - I know people who have, and it was just a stern letter from their ISP telling them to stop uploading whatever - and I can really live without piracy anyway.  It's just more convenient.


----------



## Jack-Of-Trades (May 28, 2008)

Lol mediasentry... you mean the same ones that are banned in a few states and city's?

The Massachusetts State police have already banned the company, it’s been accused of operating without a licence in Oregon, Florida, Texas and New York, and now similar charges have been levelled at it in Michigan.


----------



## Urza (May 28, 2008)

Jack-Of-Trades said:
			
		

> Lol mediasentry... you mean the same ones that are banned in a few states city's?
> 
> The Massachusetts State police have already banned the company, it’s been accused of operating without a licence in Oregon, Florida, Texas and New York, and now similar charges have been levelled at it in Michigan.


1. And yet, they continue their litigation machine regardless.

2. They're already in the process of obtaining PI licenses in said states.


----------



## GamerzInc (May 28, 2008)

for those of us who usenet with ssl encryption, can what we download still be tracked and monitored?


----------



## Urza (May 28, 2008)

GamerzInc said:
			
		

> for those of us who usenet with ssl encryption, can what we download still be tracked and monitored?


They can monitor your bandwidth usage... but that's about it (until they get stronger DPI machines that is).


----------



## GamerzInc (May 28, 2008)

good, for all they know then im downloading ebooks and jpegs ^__^. 1659.88GB downloaded and still going.


----------



## JPH (May 28, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell that to one of my IRC "buddies" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, did you ever read WeaponXxX's topic about when he got busted?


----------



## Urza (May 28, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Also, did you ever read WeaponXxX's topic about when he got busted?


He was raided for something else.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 28, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was indeed ... for something very different ...


----------



## JPH (May 28, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do know they found a ton of pirated DVDs?
They didn't do shit but confiscate them.

But, argument over. I lose


----------

